# Reputable breeders in Northern VA?



## mostlytina

Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)

I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?

I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?

Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina


----------



## jadey

welcome to sm, im sorry for the loss of your baby! \Gigi's mom is also from Nova area and she can probably help you out, she actually drove down to pick up gigi she is adorable!!! Good luck finding your baby

i forgot to say this but they are a lot of "drivable breeders" who are also top tier near our area so you have a lot of options. we drove to Chalet already last month. Josymir kandi and Chrismen are only 3-4 hours away i believe. They are not far at all. I was actually thinking of going to TN to meet a breeder but had company that weekend. I would pick a breeder for their lines. I wouldnt pick them just because they are near by but thats just me.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

[attachment=46387:Welcome.gif]


I would definitely travel to pick up a puppy again. Personally, I wouldn't have a puppy shipped as I would like to meet the breeder and wouldn't feel comfortable having such a small puppy shipped. I think most show breeders want to make sure that they are matching up their puppies with the best homes possible.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


We have a member on SM that lives in Northern Va and she drove to Winston Salem NC to Silkess Maltese and got a beautiful maltese. The breeder has a gorgeous male for sale, if she hasn't sold him. Check it out online at www.silkessmaltese.com.


----------



## jmm

I would really recommend going out of the area - PA has some great breeders within driving distance.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Hi, I live in Alexandria, VA also! 
Like Jadey already told you, I drove 5 1/2 hours away to pick up my little girl Gigi in North Carolina. I got Gigi from Silkess Maltese. They have gorgeous maltese and and Cindy is such a wonderful breeder. They have some older puppies available now! 

Unfortunately, Virginia doesn't really have many good reputable breeders  Before I got my girl Gigi, I practically called/emailed every maltese breeder in the country(and some in others countries as well!) I was a wommen on a mission! LOL I was seriously about to get a pup from Canada or another country. But then Gigi became available and four days later I was in NC to pick her up 
But I know some other breeders that are not too far from us.

Chantilly, VA: http://www.chantaillylaceyorkies.com/maltese.html
Yorktown, VA: Shirlin Maltese, 757-898-5778, [email protected] -when i was looking for a maltese, I could not get into contact with them, but maybe you'll have some better luck! 
Bowie, MD: Shari Suleman, 301-464-7903, [email protected]
PA: http://www.silverbrookmaltese.com/Puppies_Available.html
PA: http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
PA: http://www.josymirmaltese.com/
PA: http://www.kandimaltese.com/Puppies.htm
WV: http://www.chaletdemaltese.com/index.html
WV: http://www.crystalelegancemaltese.com/puppy

If you aren't satisfied with these breeders or if you decide to ship a puppy to you from farther states, let me know, and I'll give you a list for them as well 
But you got a lot of great breeders on this list, so good luck with your puppy search!!


----------



## mostlytina

THANK YOU~~~

Thank you for giving so many wonderful ideas. And most of all, I don't feel that I am doing my research on my own anymore.

I don't really mind driving long distance to pick up the pup. However, the only thing that concerns me is I can't get to know the breeder/pup in person if they are so far away.... I probably won't be able to make trips if the breeder is far away. 

I also consider to get a teenager pup or a retiree. I have some "silly questions". I am sure I will love whoever comes home with me but I can't stop the silly questions popping up during my "research stage"...

1. About teenager pup... why don't they have a home soon enough? Lots of us have to stay on the waiting list to get a pup. These teenager pup get to stay with the breeder that long... Is there a problem? 
2. About retiree... How many litters do they usually have before they can be a "pet"? Do their body shape change after many litters? (I am looking for a girl.)

Thank you again for giving me wonderful advices... I am so excited about all the breeders that you gave me... I am on my mission...

Tina


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 3 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698061


> THANK YOU~~~
> 
> Thank you for giving so many wonderful ideas. And most of all, I don't feel that I am doing my research on my own anymore.
> 
> I don't really mind driving long distance to pick up the pup. However, the only thing that concerns me is I can't get to know the breeder/pup in person if they are so far away.... I probably won't be able to make trips if the breeder is far away.
> 
> I also consider to get a teenager pup or a retiree. I have some "silly questions". I am sure I will love whoever comes home with me but I can't stop the silly questions popping up during my "research stage"...
> 
> 1. About teenager pup... why don't they have a home soon enough? Lots of us have to stay on the waiting list to get a pup. These teenager pup get to stay with the breeder that long... Is there a problem?
> 2. About retiree... How many litters do they usually have before they can be a "pet"? Do their body shape change after many litters? (I am looking for a girl.)
> 
> Thank you again for giving me wonderful advices... I am so excited about all the breeders that you gave me... I am on my mission...
> 
> Tina[/B]



The teenagers are usually pups that were being evaluated for show and something didn't work out. Perhaps they just didn't have the showy personality for the ring or their teeth were not perfectly straight or the breeder ended up with too many to show. But it's a great opportunity for us!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Oops Kandi maltese is located in NJ. And they have the prettiest maltese! I'm probably going to get my next pup from them  

And I got Gigi when she was 5 1/2 months old. Cindy(her breeder) was keeping her for show. Cindy said, this year she had three litters, all in April and May. She said she kept 4 of the best out of the 9 pups, and 5 were placed as pets this summer. It was her intention to keep two of the 4 pups and show them. She decided Gigi and another pup, Turbo were to be placed as pets. Two of the girls are sisters out of a champion female that could only bred one more time, and then she would be placed as a pet, so she said she may never get another girl out of her again. Gigi's mother can be bred two more times before she will place her, so she has a better chance of getting another show pup from her. So that's why she decided to place Gigi as a pet. 
She has some teenage pups for sale right now.


----------



## ElaineL

i want a maltese 

i also live in northern virginia.. 

what do maltese generally cost?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 1 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717329


> i want a maltese
> 
> i also live in northern virginia..
> 
> what do maltese generally cost?[/B]


Hello from a fellow Virginian  Welcome to SM!

From a reputable breeder males tend to cost $1000-2000, females cost $2000-3000 or more.


----------



## Kissi's Mom

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


Welcome, I too live in Va.
I know several have said that there are no good breeders in Va. I dissagree. I purchased Kissi from Susan Bates at Mystique Maltese in Providence Forge, Va. I could not be happier...Susan is always very helpful whenever I have had a question. I would not hesitate to purchase from her again.
I also bought a pup from Debbie Hicks (Chantailleylaceyorkies.com) and even though Mia and Kissi
did not get along, Mia was a very nice maltese, very healthy & very pretty. Debbie was also always ready to help in any way. When I finally had to admit that my two would never work out their differences Debbie was very understanding and took Mia back so I did not have to go through the additional heartache of trying to place her myself. I would not hesitate to call her again. 
That being said, there are "show" breeders in Va. whose names I will not mention that I would not contact because of severe health problems I have seen first hand in their lines. Just be careful, trust your instincts, and do your homework. I always get their vets name and number and always call them for a reference. If they are a good breeder that really cares about their breeding program they are more than likely going to be on a first name basis with their vet and you will have no problem verifying exactly what type of health checks are done.
good luck,
Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Feb 2 2009, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717700


> QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735





> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


Welcome, I too live in Va.
I know several have said that there are no good breeders in Va. I dissagree. I purchased Kissi from Susan Bates at Mystique Maltese in Providence Forge, Va. I could not be happier...Susan is always very helpful whenever I have had a question. I would not hesitate to purchase from her again.
I also bought a pup from Debbie Hicks (Chantailleylaceyorkies.com) and even though Mia and Kissi
did not get along, Mia was a very nice maltese, very healthy & very pretty. Debbie was also always ready to help in any way. When I finally had to admit that my two would never work out their differences Debbie was very understanding and took Mia back so I did not have to go through the additional heartache of trying to place her myself. I would not hesitate to call her again. 
That being said, there are "show" breeders in Va. whose names I will not mention that I would not contact because of severe health problems I have seen first hand in their lines. Just be careful, trust your instincts, and do your homework. I always get their vets name and number and always call them for a reference. If they are a good breeder that really cares about their breeding program they are more than likely going to be on a first name basis with their vet and you will have no problem verifying exactly what type of health checks are done.
good luck,
Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I absolutly agree with Linda. I don't know how I missed those breeders! Like I said before there aren't many breeders in VA that are good. But I spoke with Debbie Hicks for hours on the phone and she was very helpful during my puppy search, but unfortunately at the time, she did not have any puppies available. And Mistique Maltese is very reputable and have very beautiful maltese but once again, at the time I was looking, she had no puppies available  
But I would not hesitate getting a puppy from both of those breeders


----------



## ElaineL

thank you for your replies...

so how would you guys feel about this?
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...526page%25253D1


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717817


> thank you for your replies...
> 
> so how would you guys feel about this?
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...526page%25253D1[/B]


I wouldn't do it. I don't know anything about them and they seem to have different breeds of puppies. They probably arena breeding to better the Maltese breed just for the money  and they refer to some of their puppies as teacups. Those puppies probably have or will have health problems in the future. Most of the adds on petfinder.com are back yard breeders of puppymills. You should do a post asking everybody what they think about that puppy. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ElaineL

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717863


> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717817





> thank you for your replies...
> 
> so how would you guys feel about this?
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...526page%25253D1[/B]


I wouldn't do it. I don't know anything about them and they seem to have different breeds of puppies. They probably arena breeding to better the Maltese breed just for the money  and they refer to some of their puppies as teacups. Those puppies probably have or will have health problems in the future. Most of the adds on petfinder.com are back yard breeders of puppymills. You should do a post asking everybody what they think about that puppy. Good luck with your search.
[/B][/QUOTE]
ok, thank you

i've looked around in many sites.. ex. www.kijiji.com, petfinder, domesticads, classifiedads, etc.

most of the people that i HAVE emailed.. they were mostly scams.. or they seemed to be... I am seriously thinking about just putting their emails and names or what not on a warning list or flagging every one of them.. since i am on my search of looking for a maltese! haha
these were the few that i have received:
QUOTE


> You're lucky to have mailed at this time because the puppy has just been placed on adoption by one of my customers, who went on a Missionary transfer with the West African Missionaries, West Africa . he is giving the pup up for adoption for $350 because she cant take good care of the pup due to her busy and tight schedule at church and at her missionary work. All she wants is someone that's homely and a caring person to adopt this young and lovely human best friend." he will give the Puppy to you if you promise to take good care of the puppy. he needs a neat and caring home for her puppy becuase she really wants the puppy to go to a good home. If you are willing to take the puppy contact the Rev at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks[/B]


QUOTE


> Hello,
> 
> I am so happy hearing from, my address in United States of America is: 1825 GLYNN AVENUEBRUNSWICK, MONTANA but I am presently in Nigeria for a vet commission for 3 years in: 1st avenue 111 Apapa vet road center Lagos Nigeria.
> 
> We are register Vet Company and have so many customer, check out our customer Testimonials about our puppy’s at  www.lovemarkpup.net) and they have no regret.Attached is the pictures of the Malteses pups and they are AKC register and they have there current vaccinations and vet Exams updated. They are 3lb.
> 
> The cost for each puppy is $300 including shipment,when shipping they will come with there certified health papers, it will be ship through intercontinental airline immediately.
> 
> Send to me your Full name / telephone number and home address for the shipment. i will be waiting to hear from you and i hope you will take good care of the puppys, we care a lot for them so we advice you also do the same.
> 
> Please ensure you call me on: 0112348033761656
> 
> Please get back to me immediately.
> 
> Thank you and God bless.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Rev: James Adams
> 
> 
> Note; I will be sending you my puppys AKC register document for your safe keeping.[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717867


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717863





> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717817





> thank you for your replies...
> 
> so how would you guys feel about this?
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...526page%25253D1[/B]


I wouldn't do it. I don't know anything about them and they seem to have different breeds of puppies. They probably arena breeding to better the Maltese breed just for the money  and they refer to some of their puppies as teacups. Those puppies probably have or will have health problems in the future. Most of the adds on petfinder.com are back yard breeders of puppymills. You should do a post asking everybody what they think about that puppy. Good luck with your search.
[/B][/QUOTE]
ok, thank you

i've looked around in many sites.. ex. www.kijiji.com, petfinder, domesticads, classifiedads, etc.

most of the people that i HAVE emailed.. they were mostly scams.. or they seemed to be... I am seriously thinking about just putting their emails and names or what not on a warning list or flagging every one of them.. since i am on my search of looking for a maltese! haha
these were the few that i have received:
QUOTE


> You're lucky to have mailed at this time because the puppy has just been placed on adoption by one of my customers, who went on a Missionary transfer with the West African Missionaries, West Africa . he is giving the pup up for adoption for $350 because she cant take good care of the pup due to her busy and tight schedule at church and at her missionary work. All she wants is someone that's homely and a caring person to adopt this young and lovely human best friend." he will give the Puppy to you if you promise to take good care of the puppy. he needs a neat and caring home for her puppy becuase she really wants the puppy to go to a good home. If you are willing to take the puppy contact the Rev at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks[/B]


QUOTE


> Hello,
> 
> I am so happy hearing from, my address in United States of America is: 1825 GLYNN AVENUEBRUNSWICK, MONTANA but I am presently in Nigeria for a vet commission for 3 years in: 1st avenue 111 Apapa vet road center Lagos Nigeria.
> 
> We are register Vet Company and have so many customer, check out our customer Testimonials about our puppy’s at  www.lovemarkpup.net) and they have no regret.Attached is the pictures of the Malteses pups and they are AKC register and they have there current vaccinations and vet Exams updated. They are 3lb.
> 
> The cost for each puppy is $300 including shipment,when shipping they will come with there certified health papers, it will be ship through intercontinental airline immediately.
> 
> Send to me your Full name / telephone number and home address for the shipment. i will be waiting to hear from you and i hope you will take good care of the puppys, we care a lot for them so we advice you also do the same.
> 
> Please ensure you call me on: 0112348033761656
> 
> Please get back to me immediately.
> 
> Thank you and God bless.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Rev: James Adams
> 
> 
> Note; I will be sending you my puppys AKC register document for your safe keeping.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck


----------



## ElaineL

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717872


> LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck [/B]


haha, i'm at work right now  

oh! and another thing! does anyone also have cats?!?! I actually have a cat at home right now.. I'm curious if anyone has ever had trouble with making their cats and dogs get along :X


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717879


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717872





> LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck [/B]


haha, i'm at work right now  

oh! and another thing! does anyone also have cats?!?! I actually have a cat at home right now.. I'm curious if anyone has ever had trouble with making their cats and dogs get along :X
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I have a cat that is 17 years old and have been the only animal in our house since we...or since she found us 16 years ago. Our cat is not trusted with Gigi less than a foot away. Gigi growls, the cat hisses, the classic cat and dog story. My cat will scratch big giant dogs if they approach her and she beats up every stray cat that comes into our yard, even kittens  I don't want to introduce Gigi to her yet because I've seem what she can do, I will have to wait till Gigi is older. Oh yeah did I mention our cat is over twice the size of Gigi :shocked:


----------



## ElaineL

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717885


> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717879





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717872





> LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck [/B]


haha, i'm at work right now  

oh! and another thing! does anyone also have cats?!?! I actually have a cat at home right now.. I'm curious if anyone has ever had trouble with making their cats and dogs get along :X
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I have a cat that is 17 years old and have been the only animal in our house since we...or since she found us 16 years ago. Our cat is not trusted with Gigi less than a foot away. Gigi growls, the cat hisses, the classic cat and dog story. My cat will scratch big giant dogs if they approach her and she beats up every stray cat that comes into our yard, even kittens  I don't want to introduce Gigi to her yet because I've seem what she can do, I will have to wait till Gigi is older. Oh yeah did I mention our cat is over twice the size of Gigi :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
ohh, my cat is 6 years old.. he's also pretty big.. LOL.. but all he does is sleep all day and finds cups to knock over when he's bored.

by the way, how do you keep them apart from each other?


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717893


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717885





> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717879





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717872





> LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck [/B]


haha, i'm at work right now  

oh! and another thing! does anyone also have cats?!?! I actually have a cat at home right now.. I'm curious if anyone has ever had trouble with making their cats and dogs get along :X
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I have a cat that is 17 years old and have been the only animal in our house since we...or since she found us 16 years ago. Our cat is not trusted with Gigi less than a foot away. Gigi growls, the cat hisses, the classic cat and dog story. My cat will scratch big giant dogs if they approach her and she beats up every stray cat that comes into our yard, even kittens  I don't want to introduce Gigi to her yet because I've seem what she can do, I will have to wait till Gigi is older. Oh yeah did I mention our cat is over twice the size of Gigi :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
ohh, my cat is 6 years old.. he's also pretty big.. LOL.. but all he does is sleep all day and finds cups to knock over when he's bored.

by the way, how do you keep them apart from each other?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gigi has an ex-pen. Our cat is an indoor and outdoor cat. When she's outside, Gigi can run the house. When the cat is inside, we either blocked her off downstairs with a baby gate or she goes in her ex-pen


----------



## ElaineL

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717906


> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717893





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717885





> QUOTE (ElaineL @ Feb 2 2009, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717879





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717872





> LOL! The ever so popular African Missionary scam! When I first was looking for a malt about 18 months I got a similar email. A good breeder will be very picky with who their puppy is goimg with and will ask alot of question about you and your lifestyle. You should start your search on the American Maltese Association website. They have a list of reputable breeders by state. I would give you the link but I'm on my iPod right now. Just google that and good luck [/B]


haha, i'm at work right now  

oh! and another thing! does anyone also have cats?!?! I actually have a cat at home right now.. I'm curious if anyone has ever had trouble with making their cats and dogs get along :X
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I have a cat that is 17 years old and have been the only animal in our house since we...or since she found us 16 years ago. Our cat is not trusted with Gigi less than a foot away. Gigi growls, the cat hisses, the classic cat and dog story. My cat will scratch big giant dogs if they approach her and she beats up every stray cat that comes into our yard, even kittens  I don't want to introduce Gigi to her yet because I've seem what she can do, I will have to wait till Gigi is older. Oh yeah did I mention our cat is over twice the size of Gigi :shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
ohh, my cat is 6 years old.. he's also pretty big.. LOL.. but all he does is sleep all day and finds cups to knock over when he's bored.

by the way, how do you keep them apart from each other?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gigi has an ex-pen. Our cat is an indoor and outdoor cat. When she's outside, Gigi can run the house. When the cat is inside, we either blocked her off downstairs with a baby gate or she goes in her ex-pen 
[/B][/QUOTE]
oOoh, my cat is an indoor cat BUT some reason, he likes to dart out the house when we leave the door open... he learned his lesson when he stepped on snow though.. haha


----------



## k/c mom

I haven't had a chance to read all the replies. I remember when I was looking... before I had SM's help ... it really hard to know who is OK and who isn't. I would stay away from Puppyfind. While there may be some reputable breeders on there, you will likely find more scammers before you can uncover the few good ones. 

Have you seen the AMA list of breeders... I would stick with that as a starting point If one of these breeders doesn't have a puppy, they will likely suggest other reputable breeders. 

http://americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Breeders_List_2008.pdf


----------



## kingregis

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


----------



## kingregis

QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735


> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


HI, I'm a breeder from va. I have been showing for 10 years and occasionally have pups I sell on limited AKC papers as pets. I recently went to the AMA speciality in Michigan and placed. Kingregis


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (kingregis @ Feb 8 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722190


> QUOTE (mostlytina @ Jan 2 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697735





> Hi, I am a newbie to this forum. However, I am SOOOO glad that I found it!!! I spent my New Year reading all those good advices. Now... here is my question... I am at my "research stage" for my next Maltese.( I lost my little girl last February. No need to say that I miss her A LOT...)
> 
> I am located in Alexandria, VA (Northern VA). I know everybody have all the good words about breeders like Chalet De Maltese, Silver Brook, Ta-Jon, Paches, Rhapsody, Euphoria...etc. However, I personally prefer a breeder location that is drivable. I need some help/advice with this. Since I never done this before, I am not sure everything can be done through e-mail, phone calls, pictures or even videos. How would I know if it will be a good match with the breeder thousands of miles away? I certainly don't prefer to have my pup shipped to me (if possible). How did everybody handle it?
> 
> I read from a recent post with the following breeders who are local/drivable to me. Marji, Debbie Hick, Gloria Martin, Shirley White, Shari Suleman, Chirs Rezek, Amy Kulander. However, I don't see most of their names on any other post of this forum... Are they good breeders?
> 
> Should I choose a "drivable breeder" or a famous breeder and put my faith in their hands? Help~~~
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tina[/B]


HI, I'm a breeder from va. I have been showing for 10 years and occasionally have pups I sell on limited AKC papers as pets. I recently went to the AMA speciality in Michigan and placed. Kingregis
[/B][/QUOTE]
Is your name Debbie Hicks from Chantilly Lace Maltese? Welcome to the forum! I'm from NOVA too  You should introduce yourself, we love to see pictures of your dogs!


----------

